# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Cfare eshte inxhinjeria mekatronike?

## henri814

Cfare lendesh permban dhe cfare pune mund te zesh me kete dege???

----------


## Jack Watson

Permban kryesisht lendet qe permban cdo dege inxhinierike. Si dege ka te beje me Robotiken, robotat neper fabrika etj.

----------

